# SWT in eclipse importieren



## javabeginner241 (6. Jul 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich deklariere gerade folgende Attributvariablen:

private Shell fenster;
private Display bildschirm;

doch plötzlich erkennt er mir im gesamten Eclipseprogramm die SWT-Tools nicht mehr und unterringelt mir alles was mit SWT zu tun halt also auch Shell, Display , Label usw. 

ich hab vor längerer zeit bereits das swt mittels zip datei importiert doch plötzlich meckert er.

ich hab bereits auf mein projekt mit rechtsklick-dann properties dann" add external jars" und dann meine zip-datei gehöffnet aber es tat sich leider nix. 

Was mach ich falsch?
bzw. was könnte ich noch machen? ich brauche die swt dinger!!! ;(


----------



## Tomate_Salat (6. Jul 2012)

Ich würde die jar(s) anders einbinden:
du erstellst dir einen Ordner [c]lib[/c] in deinem Projekt
legst dort die swt.jar ab
machst einen rechtsklick darauf: 
	
	
	
	





```
Build Path
```
 -> 
	
	
	
	





```
Add to Build Path
```
dann sollte alles funktionieren.

Vorteil:
du hast alles in einem Projekt zusammen, auch deine libs.


----------



## javabeginner241 (6. Jul 2012)

wie leg ich den ordner an? unter new dann folder ?

und wie bekomme ich meine zip datei da rein? ^^ sorry für die dumme fragerei


----------



## Tomate_Salat (6. Jul 2012)

Rechtsklick aufs projekt -> new -> folder.

in der zip ist die swt.jar. Also zip entpacken und die swt.jar in dem ordner lib hinterlegen.


----------



## javabeginner241 (6. Jul 2012)

wie hinter lege ich das in dem ordner?

weil rechtsklick auf den lb ordner und import funktioniert irgendwie nicht da komme ich nicht auf meine datei


----------



## Tomate_Salat (6. Jul 2012)

entweder per copy&paste oder via drag'n drop reinziehen.


----------



## javabeginner241 (6. Jul 2012)

das macht er mir nicht. vielleicht hab ich auch die falsche datei.

kann ich die richtige datei irgendwo runterladen?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (6. Jul 2012)

Was macht er nicht?

Entpacke die zip
klick rechts auf die jar und dann auf "kopieren"
markiere in eclipse deinen libs-ordner und drücke "strg+v"

afair sollte er es dann da reinkopieren.

notfall: workspace im explorer öffnen und die datei da hinterlegen.

---

natürlich setzt das die richtige Datei vorraus. Im zweifel einfach nochmal neu herunterladen:
SWT: The Standard Widget Toolkit


----------



## javabeginner241 (6. Jul 2012)

In Eclipse rechtsklick auf  Projekt -> "Properties" -> "Java Build Path" -> "Libraries" -> "Add External JARs..." -> Die swt.jar im Explorer auswählen

das hab ich jetzt gemacht und leider ist immer noch alles rot 

jetzt probier ichs mal mit eclipse neu starten vielleicht gehts dann...


----------



## javabeginner241 (6. Jul 2012)

ne funktioniert leider nicht  ohh mann ich wollte doch nur was mit swt üben ^^


----------



## javabeginner241 (6. Jul 2012)

wenn ich versuche es mit copy und paste wie oben angegeben zu machen kommt immer fehlermedlung mit:

cannot place the clipboard contents into the selectet elements

allerdings ist es ja auch in eclipse an der seite zu sehen dass es schon drin ist als referenced libraries


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Jul 2012)

Kannst du vllt einen Screenshot posten? (auch mit Markierung des Ordners, in den du die lib einfügen wolltest).

Den weg den ich beschrieben habe, verwende ich nämlich immer. Und afair funktionierte der bisher immer ganz gut


----------

